# VAS - is it too hot?



## Lomu (19 April 2019)

Howdy threaders,

just looking for a bit of advice and direction. I have about 6k kicking around in my SMSF looking for a home. At the moment, VAS makes up about 20% of my portfolio, but I really think it should be more. It's done well over the past 12 months but I'm not sure if it's a little too 'pricey' at the moment or if I should just not worry about it, invest, and sit on it for 20+ years.

I guess this is a general question about the health of the Australian market at the moment. Is it priced a little high or does it have much more room for growth? Would love to hear everybody's thoughts


----------



## Zaxon (21 April 2019)

Lomu said:


> I guess this is a general question about the health of the Australian market at the moment. Is it priced a little high or does it have much more room for growth? Would love to hear everybody's thoughts



Essentially, the ASX has been recovering from a previous crash.  So is the market too frothy based on long term trends, no.

However, there is the expectation that profits are weakening and the economy is slowing.  So VAS could well lose its growth if that happens.  The housing market is also depressed.  The "wealth effect" means consumers are less likely to spend.


----------



## Smurf1976 (26 April 2019)

I'll add to that list the election and that nobody can say with absolute certainty what the outcome will be.

There are notable policy differences between the two major parties and the uncertainty as to who will be in government after the election, and exactly what a change of government would actually mean in practice, would likely be having some impact on consumer spending, business activity and so on.

Note that I make that comment without intending it to be arguing in favour of either side, it's just an observation that the mere fact of having an election does bring with it uncertainty as to what comes next.


----------



## Belli (2 August 2021)

Took Vanguard long enough to make the annual tax statements available.  Instead of the usual five or six days it was 14.  I know it comes around every year and there is plenty of time to do it but I dislike tax time and just want to get it over and done with asap so I can forget about it until next time. No idea why Vanguard has been slow this year.


----------



## Sharkman (2 August 2021)

presumably they're all working from home like the rest of us, sometimes productivity goes up with WFH for a variety of reasons, sometimes for other reasons it goes down. maybe it's more of the latter for them

it isn't just Vanguard, i'm still waiting for my withholding tax statements for both VEU and IVV (Blackrock) as well, normally both would've come in by now


----------



## Belli (3 August 2021)

Sharkman said:


> presumably they're all working from home like the rest of us, sometimes productivity goes up with WFH for a variety of reasons, sometimes for other reasons it goes down. maybe it's more of the latter for them
> 
> it isn't just Vanguard, i'm still waiting for my withholding tax statements for both VEU and IVV (Blackrock) as well, normally both would've come in by now




I think one reason I'm slightly annoyed is the SMSF will be due for a refund of excess franking credits and I'm greedy in that way.  The quicker, the better.  Want the funds in to reinvest them.  On the personal side it is due to a preference to effectively zero the account for provisioning of tax at end of FY so I can place the excess into the market - or top it up if necessary.  An old habit of running a form of an electronic envelope budgeting system.


----------



## frugal.rock (3 August 2021)

Selfwealth broker client fin' year reports not available until "around" 18/8/21 apparently.
Seems to be a distinct air of ineptitude around their client services...

To busy showboating and concentrating on getting new customers on board rather than providing an exceptional customer experience!

As a current customer, it's really unimpressive.


----------



## Belli (3 August 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> As a current customer, it's really unimpressive.




Along with other providers, it wouldn't be so bad if they explained why such a delay will occur.  With Vanguard not even an advice on when the statements would be issued.  Sure there was some information for the personal investors on its site but zilch for lesser mortals such as myself who don't use that service.

I know it's a minor gripe but, heavens, are their systems so crappy the data cannot be compiled and issued within a week of the payments being made?


----------

